# Collar Allergy??



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We bought Miles four "Tuff Flex" collars about 6 weeks ago. They look great on him and clean up easily after all of his swimming, trail running, and playing with other dogs. They also have brass plates on them so he doesn't have to have tags dangling when he runs. The Tuff Flex is made of nylon with a thin plastic coating. 

My question is, Miles has a few little bumps on his head. They are not red, and are only noticeable if you are standing behind him. I have heard of dogs being allergic to certain collar materials before, but have not seen a dog with the reaction so I am unsure if the bumps are from something else or if he is having a reaction to the collars. He also has some dry bumps on his elbows that showed up a few days ago. He does not itch any of the bumps and they are not red. 

Any opinions? We are using Vitamin E and Benadryl today


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We had some of those bumps on Flynn's head when he was a puppy (up to about 2 years). Even had some biopsied but there was nothing conclusive. Just allergy bumps. We never found out what they were from but we assumed (at least in our case) it was something outside. They eventually cleared up on their own. As an adult, he still gets a random one now and again.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok thank you! We are keeping an eye on them. The man we got the collars from is very nice and offered to exchange them if we think the collar is causing the bumps. Hope they go away soon!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I once thought Dozer was allergic to these collars too and could find nothing online about and had no luck contacting the manufacturer. This was back when dozers allergies started. In the end I don't think he was allergic to them but they do wear away at his fur where all of the rivets are so I only put it on him for water time. 

If you think this might really be it you'll need to remove the collars for a couple of weeks. If the allergy goes away, reintroduce the collar and see if the issues return. Allergies are difficult though because you can only have one variable at a time and each variable needs 2-4 weeks of elimination. 

Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam has mild allergies to any collar except natural leather if I leave it on him longer than three hours. 
Strange dog.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Switching collar didn't help so we determined after a few weeks it wasn't the collar. Tried switching him to grain free, didn't help. Ended up getting a skin scrape, all negative. Our vet thinks it's just allergies and he is on Benadryl as needed and I'm hoping as some of you noted that they will go away with age.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our boy only had a red rash, vet suggested changing collars, he saw many cases where fungus found in the fibers of nylon collars irritate the neck area.
Other than that we voluntarily add primerose oil capsules to his diet, found it to be quite beneficial.


----------

